# صور لسيدى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح رب المجد



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*من تجميعــى*


























































































*تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*تصاميم*


































































*



* 


*



*




























*تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Media Upload
 Sign Up
Tools
 My Images
 
​ 


 








































 









​


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حلوين اوى لطشت واحدة


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> حلوين اوى لطشت واحدة


براحتك يا غاليه
كلهم تحت امرك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (9 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا استازنا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استازنا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا لذوقك ومحبتك
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعض أعمال الفنان العالمي مايكل أنجلو  000*
*

* *
**



**







تمثال الرحمة .... واحدة من أشهر أعمال الفنان مايكل  أنجلو ... يجسد العمل ... تجسيد للسيد المسيح بعد انزاله عن الصليب .... و  هو في حضن أمه مريم العذراء 
تبدو نظرة مريم العذراء نحو ابنها شديدة الحزن ... و الأسى ....
الجروح و آثار الصلب لا تبدو على السيد المسيح ... و انما الايماءات تبدو  واضحة ... حيث تشد السيدة العذراء على يد ابنها بواسة يدها اليسرى ... و  تلتف اليد اليمنى لتعانقه برفق ....
صور مايكل أنجلو ...  آلام المسيح .. بطريقة تعبيرية ... متخذا بذلك اسلوب جديد ... لم يتطرق إليه احد قبله ...





** 
**
**



**











أشعياء النبي





















لوحة خلق آدم بكنيسة السيستين






النبي ارميا 






*​ *النبي دانيال*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رسومات مسيحيه للطفل*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااائعين جدا ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

* من رسومات الفنان المبدع مايكل ميلاد

*
*




  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 













































​ 
 *




*

 *
​*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*

*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رسومات الفنان مايكل يعقوب





























































































​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *رااااااااائعين جدا ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


*شكرا جدا جدا
يسوع يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما أصعدا فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة و نظرهما أعداؤهما (رؤ11: 12)








امرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها...تنين عظيم أحمرله سبعة رؤوس(رؤ12)








وحدثت حرب فى السماء ميخائيل و ملائكته حاربوا التنين وحارب التنين وملائكته(رؤ 12: 7)








فأعطيت المرأة جناحى النسر العظيم لكى تطير الى البرية (رؤ 12 : 14)








فأعانت الأرض المرأة وفتحت الأرض فمها وأبتلعت النهر الذى ألقاه التنين من فمه (رؤ12 :16)








فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحرله سبعة رؤوس ... ثم رأيت وحشا آخر طالعا من الأرض (رؤ 13)







ثم رأيت آية أخرى ... سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الأخيرة لأن بها أكمل غضب الله (رؤ 15) 







وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة أمضوا وأسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الأرض(رؤ 16)







فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزى مملوء اسماء تجديف له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون (رؤ 17)








ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب (19 :11)







وطرح الأثنين حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت (رؤ19: 20)







ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده (رؤ 20 : 1)








فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة... وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه فى الهاوية و أغلق عليه (رؤ 20 :2-3)








ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين فى زوايا الأرض(رؤ 20: 7-8)







وأبليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار و الكبريت (رؤ 20 : 10) 








ثم رأيت عرشا عظيما أبيض و الجالس عليه الذى من وجهه هربت الأرض و السماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع(رؤ 20: 11)







وأنفتحت أسفار وأنفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم(رؤ 20 :12)







وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار (رؤ 20: 15)








ثم جاء الى واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وأرانى المدينة العظيمة أوروشليم المقدسة (رؤ 21 :9-10)








وكان لها سور عظيم وعال وكان لها أثنى عشر بابا... وكل واحد من الأبواب كان من لؤلؤ (رؤ 21: 12-21)








وأساسات سورالمدينة مزينة بكل حجر كريم
يشب..ياقوت أزرق..عقيق أبيض..زمرد ذبابى..جزع عقيقى..عقيق أحمر..زبرجد..زمرد سلقى..ياقوت أصفر..عقيق أخضر..أسمانجونى..جمشت






وأرانى نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلور خارجا من عرش الله (رؤ 22 : 1)





​ 
​


----------

